# Koh Samui coffee scene?



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

How's the coffee on Koh Samui? We went to Bali a couple of years back and the coffee scene was good in both seminyak and Ubud. We are staying in Lamai for one week and one week in Bo Phut.


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

To answer my own question, there is a decent coffee shop in the Fisherman's Village, Bophut. It's called Fishermans Cafe, and is located on the right hand side about 100m from the entrance of the village. It is a Barista Academy, they roast their own beans and do all the fancy stuff like, Nitro Coffee, Slow drip etc. Thai coffee isn't the greatest, however we could appreciate the process and passion of this place!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't imagine there is a specialty shop on Samui, though Bangkok has a very good scene.

I think the Aussie influence in Bali has definitely contributed to their scene, my friends have actually just been to Ubud and Selinyak, they're now on the Gili islands!


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

The one I mentioned above (actually called Fishermans House) is a specialist coffee shop.


----------

